# [SOLVED] Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

Hey Guys

I am going to build myself a new gaming rig in July 2013.

I am thinking i7 - 16gb ram - asus rog mainboard - nvidia gpu 680gtx or higher series

Just wondering if you guys know what the approximate tech that will be available at this time.

My approximate budget is 2000 - 2500 dollars.

What would you guys suggest


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*



> Just wondering if you guys know what the approximate tech that will be available at this time.


There coming some things upon:
- AMDs new CPUs coming right now
- Intels socket 1150 coming at the beginnig of 2013
- same for new AMD graphic crads (8780/50 if I remeber right)
- nVidia launches the "great kepler"



> What would you guys suggest


I suggest to ask that question in July 2013 again because the recommendation now made, is outdated on that date, maybe some components are no longer available and we will do it all again.

If you like to buy a gaming compuer now, buy it now, but don't ask for a building that will be bought in a half year. Thats regardless work.

Because no one knows what the prices for this components will be at that time, and how the new CPUs and GPUs will perform. So, every answer on this will just be inaccurate prediction.


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

i saw the 2011 socket but they are more server kinda boards yeah?

What is the great kelper?


----------



## Held213 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

Socket 2011 is more to be used for video editing, virtualizing and other staff were more RAM is needed. It offers too little performance advantage for a too higher price to be used in a gaming machine (in comparison with the socket 1155). 

The GK104 cards (GTX 660 Ti 670, 680, 690, ...) are just the performance version of Kepler. The "great Kepler" GK110 first will be released on Tesla cards for professionel business, desktop boards will approx. launch in March 2013 (as GTX 780).

NVIDIA Kepler Refresh GPU Family Detailed | techPowerUp
GK110 Specifications Approximated | techPowerUp
GK110 Packs 2880 CUDA Cores, 384-bit Memory Interface: Die-Shot | techPowerUp


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

As Held213 pointed out. Technology changes at such a fast rate, it is better to ask that question when you are ready to purchase components.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

I agree. Come back and post in July when your ready to buy. Every six months or so technology becomes outdated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

Same thoughts and recommendation as my Team Mates.
There is no certainty about PC components and anything new needs to be available to the public for 3 to 6 months before purchasing to avoid the common problems with new.
And, there is no need to spend $2000 to $2500 to get a top quality gaming PC.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## Nato85 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

Thanks for all of your help guys  Muchly appreciated. At least I know what the approximate tech will be at that time now for some items.

I agree with you, tech does change so often that its hard to know what will be out at the time of building. But its given me new ideas anyway.

Cheers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building a new Gaming PC in July 2013*

You're and feel free to come back with any questions/concerns when you're ready to build.


----------

